# Which equalizer to choose in REW?



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
I consider to get a new multi-channels receiver. It has as an EQ function with a possibility of 10 filters per channels with the following values:

BAND 1 Freq :20Hz - 80Hz, 1Hz Step Default 40 Hz
BAND 2 Freq: 20Hz - 80Hz, 1Hz Step Default 60 Hz
BAND 3 Freq: 81Hz - 140Hz, 1Hz Step Default 100 Hz
BAND 4 Freq: 81Hz - 140Hz, 1Hz Step Default 120 Hz
BAND 5 Freq: 141Hz - 200Hz, 1Hz Step Default 160 Hz
BAND 6 Freq: 1110Hz - 1550 Hz, 10Hz Step Default 1300 Hz
BAND 7 Freq: 1560Hz - 2000 Hz, 10Hz Step Default 1750 Hz
BAND 8 Freq: 2.1kHz - 8kHz, 100Hz Step Default 4k Hz
BAND 9 Freq: 8.1kHz - 14kHz, 100Hz Step Default 10k Hz
BAND 10 Freq: 14.1kHz - 20kHz, 100Hz Step Default 16k Hz
*Q* : 1 - 24
*Gain* : -12dB - 0 - +3dB

I could take measures with my UMIK-1 and ask REW to suggest eq. Would I try to best match the equalizer among the choices offer in REW or use the generic ? In this case it should be "Emotiva UMC-200 filters set" even if the amp is not Emotiva.

Also, is it possible, and if so, what is the best way to take mic multipositions measurments whith REW (to imitate Audyssey, YPAO or Dirac Live ) to calibrate a 5.1 system with this receiver EQ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The best choice of equaliser setting depends on the way the receiver treats its Q values. In some cases the bandwidth depends on both Q and gain (e.g. UMC-200), in others it depends only on Q. The definitions for each equaliser type are in the equaliser selection help. The best way to confirm the setting for a receiver is to make some loopback measurements of EQ settings and see what REW EQ setting produces the same shapes. 

An alternative is to adjust filters live when playing the Pink PN signal and looking at the effect on the RTA.

To take measurements at multiple positions just move the mic to each location of interest and make a measurement. The individual measurements can then be averaged on the All SPL graph. An alternative some folk like is to again use the Pink PN signal and move the mic about over that area of interest while capturing the signal on the RTA with the RTA set up to average its readings, the mic needs to be moved fairly slowly to get something representative though.

Note that when using the RTA to view Pink PN the window type must be set to Rectangular.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

JohnM said:


> (...) The best way to confirm the setting for a receiver is to make some loopback measurements of EQ settings and see what REW EQ setting produces the same shapes.


If I understood well my previous readings, loopback is not possible with UMIK-1 and HDMI ?



> An alternative is to adjust filters live when playing the Pink PN signal and looking at the effect on the RTA.


Good to know, thanks.




> To take measurements at multiple positions just move the mic to each location of interest and make a measurement. The individual measurements can then be averaged on the All SPL graph.


Do I use a sweep for all channels together (for instance choosing 7 channel stereo setting in the receiver) and make 3 measures at 3 differents positions or one sweep for each 3 positions for FL channel, followed by 3 new measures for FR channel and so on (hopefully the same position at the place in space each time ) = 18 measures (averaged 3 per channel of course) ?



> An alternative some folk like is to again use the Pink PN signal and move the mic about over that area of interest while capturing the signal on the RTA with the RTA set up to average its readings, the mic needs to be moved fairly slowly to get something representative though.


Which seems easier for me but again, would you recommend a sweep put in all channels at the same time or use this procedure for one channel at a time ?



> Note that when using the RTA to view Pink PN the window type must be set to Rectangular.


Thank you again.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

To make a loopback measurement of the receiver you wouldn't use a mic, need an electrical measurement, not an acoustic one. For your acoustic measurements measure one channel at a time. Start with the sub and see how you get on with that before looking at L, R, C. Look at the surround channels last.


----------



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

Cutting in here, hope you don't mind:
Is "generic" REW EQ filter compatible for use with JRiver?

Thanks.
Draki


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Different equalizers define their filters in different ways, which is why REW has customized settings for certain equalizers. If they didn't, none of those would be needed and a simple generic setting would work for every equalizer that was ever made and is currently on the market. There is no guarantee that the generic setting will be tailored for JRiver. With equalizers REW doesn’t specifically support, it’s best to use the RTA feature and adjust filters in real time.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you Wayne. 
You are right of course. I am not a JR user, but trying to help a friend who is. So was hoping somebody with actual experience could confirm (or not). I think I read a post couple of years ago about this, but couldn't find it.

Rgds, Draki


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

JohnM said:


> To make a loopback measurement of the receiver you wouldn't use a mic, need an electrical measurement, not an acoustic one. For your acoustic measurements measure one channel at a time. Start with the sub and see how you get on with that before looking at L, R, C. Look at the surround channels last.


I have tried to find elsewhere how to do that without success. Would please tell how to make a loopback measurement of the receiver and how to see how the manual EQ of the receiver define his filters?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sound card output -> Receiver analog input; Receiver main pre-amp output -> Sound card input

Any equalization you have dialed in the receiver will show up in the graph generated by the loopback process. You can see some examples of the results in the review I did of the Yamaha YDP2006 equalizer. You can find it in my signature.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

